# New to the board



## CraigLieberman (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi everyone...new to the board. Just wanted to say "hello"


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

WELCOME!!! 
I think I've seen your skyline on meguires right?? THEE best I've ever seen post pics soon


----------



## CraigLieberman (Nov 4, 2002)

*Thanks for the props*

To be honest, the car's a show queen...it's never trailered, but its built for shows. 

I'd love to post pics, but don't they have to be on the internet somewhere to post them?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah they do have to be uploaded somewhere on the internet


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

acctually there is a thread that links to your car  .........http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6437&highlight=fast+and+the+furious


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Welcome to the boards Craig.

Guess you decided to go with an R34 for the opening of FF2 instead of an R32. I had the gunmetal R32 at the casting call in LA a few months back. Look for it in the May issue of SCC.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Craig, much respect for your Skyline and the work done on it, liked it as the "Black Bird" and think it looks well done now as well(but the three bottles of Nitrous Express giggle gas...wow, good thing its for show!)...I know you have owned your own scuderia (stable...shit still stuck on Ferrari's) of cars, but have any before been Nissans?...If not, you sure picked a hell of a ride to join the family with...good luck with FF2, I guess you guys are still putting it together...Peace.


----------



## CraigLieberman (Nov 4, 2002)

Whassup Cougs?
Yup, we have indeed had many cars...guess "good enough" is never good enough.

We have in fact had two Maximas, a 97 and a 99SE. The SE was the blue Maxima that was in Fast and Furious part 1. (was actually my wife's car).

She bought a GS400, I bought an IS300 after the movie, had it four months, it got scratched, so I traded it in for a new M3. Love that car, but my Maxima is now in safe hands...my neighbor bought it

The Skyline is of course, my dream car. I use to tool about in my 240Z's in the 80's (had three of them, at different times), but the Skyline is everything I've ever dreamed of. 

FF2 is nearly wrapped, but all the import car scenes are done, that's why I've been allowed to get back to LA. I'm now working with the sound peoplefor sound effects.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, if you're in miami right now, are you gonna be at the Nissan SOFLA meet? I'd love to see that beast


----------



## CraigLieberman (Nov 4, 2002)

No, actually I'm back in LA now....plus, the Skyline is at the paint shop getting painted back to blue. I didn't care for it in silver. While it's getting re-done, I'm changing part of the body kit, going to Advan 19" Model 5's and adding my HKS goodies. Can't wait.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

CraigLieberman said:


> *No, actually I'm back in LA now....plus, the Skyline is at the paint shop getting painted back to blue. I didn't care for it in silver. While it's getting re-done, I'm changing part of the body kit, going to Advan 19" Model 5's and adding my HKS goodies. Can't wait. *






Hello Craig!

 
someone "famous" on these boards!


I'm partial to Maximas.....so Jeff Kuo's 97' Maxima did not get into FF2?


----------

